
GNU Taler first release - ekianjo
https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/info-gnu/2016-06/msg00002.html
======
girzel
Would be curious to hear any evaluations by "people who understand these
things" about where this could potentially go.

------
brudgers
Current discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11840453](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11840453)

------
beatle_sauce
[https://www.taler.net/](https://www.taler.net/)

